# Phil's progress..... Hopefully!!



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Right so after few weeks of trying to get my routine, diet and supps sorted thought a creating this may help me stay disciplined and if nothing else help me track progress!

I have trained before but never at a high level, I'd like more of a fitness instructor physique than overly bulky. Being a short ass think I'd look silly too big.

5'7 starting weight 65kg 10stone pics to follow.

Day one of new routine kindly supplied by Fleg (thanks by the way).

Back session: all 10 reps

1 x dead lift 40kg warm up

3 x dead Lifts 70kg

3 x wide grip pull ups -20 kg assist

2 x bent row under grip 25 kg

2 x bent row over grip 20 kg

20 min bike.

Pull ups are crazy, feels like nothing at all then out of no where impossible to complete.

Never tried warm ops and prob need to add more after reading thread on it.

Not a fan of cardio, my bpm is crazy high and always has been! 130 at start to 180 when finishing. Think that's a hereditary condition but hopefully can bring it down in time!

Diet.

25 gram ex whey, 50 gram oats

4 egg mushroom omelette (2 yolks)

2scoop build recover. Spoon on peanut butter.

About to put 2 chicken breasts, carrots, sweet potato in for tea.

Not feeling too great today. Feeling bit bloated and struggling to stay 'regular'. I had reduced carbs quite a bit in feb but through march gradual brought these back.

Not sure whether it's a common problem and if any hints on bad stomach or products, supplements etc much appreciated.

Thanks for reading hope I've not bored you!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not knocking flegs routine but couldn't you incorporate a different exercise for bent over row and instead alternate the grip weekly so outside grip one week inside the next? Just a question


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Jordan, it just said bent over rows, as I wasn't certain which I thought two of each may be best.

It only had the three exercises. I'm fighting the urge to do more, but willing to give it a go.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I'll be aiming to do from post from Fleg on my pointers for newbies thread.

Hi buddy.

First of all I like the context of your routine. Some good basic compounds, however I would lose the concentration exercises for now. Many will say train 2x a week to build some foundations and accurately gauge poundage increases. I personally agree, I'd throw in 20 mins cardio post workout and 3 other days of low impact cardio at around 45-60minutes (incline walking, bike)

In order to ensure you are getting enough rest AND doing enough cardio I propose NO MORE than 3 exercises and 3 (4 at a push) working sets. Your arms will get worked secondarily, don't worry they will grow. Concentration exercises will help shape the muscle once it's been built (several good months 6-12 of a strict compound based routine)

3 maybe push to 4 sets same working weight 10 reps adding 1-2kg to the bar every week.

Monday - back

Deadlift

Wide grip pull ups (may have to start assisted)

Bent over row

20 min bike m

Tuesday - cardio

45-60 mins incline walk

Wednesday - chest and shoulders

Flat bench

Military press

Dips<br

Shrugs (not specifically necessary as traps get hit with deadlift)

20 min bike

Thurs - cardio

45-60 mins incline walk

Friday - legs

Back squat

Lunges

Calf raises

20 min incline walk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's cool Fleg, really appreciate time you guys take and not just for me! Must be nightmare trying to keep track. Anyhow, it's started now. Session one done, was good too so thanks again.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad to see another journal


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Man im the same height as you and was the same starting weight

im around the the 11st 7lb just now.

Good to see a new member posting regular.

There's alt of good people on here who can help you achieve the results you want.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You could take one of the grips out and maybe do a bicep curl 3 sets with dumbells which is what I do on the end of my back routine. Completely up to you matey


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks yanny,

Brocky, I saw that on your page and hopefully I'll be getting up to that level too.

Jordan, I think once I get into it a bit more I may get tempted to add more.

It's really weird, but general consensus on here seems to be less is more so I've taken so many exercises away.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Do as much as you can to be able to keep progressing

The day you train a bodypart and you are weaker than the previous workout is the sign you are overtraining


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

So it's Brock, Phil an myself in the 5'7 club boo ya fellow short arses lol.

Well done for starting a journal mate. Seems like you got the right ideas, looking forward to see how you progress.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers for input guys! Plus really encouraging to see the amount of 5'7 guys  taking over!!!

Day two

Knew today be a nonstarter thus starting yesterday. Worked 8-8 so gave gym a miss and used today as rest day.

Diet

3 scrambled eggs 7:55

2 scoop scoop extreme whey shake with water 12:00

Bag of almonds12:00

Roast cod with broccoli 15:00

Lentil soup 18:00

Turkey chilli with whole wheat pasta any second now.

Cardio tomorrow.

Considering 45 mins swimming opposed to incline walk, thoughts??


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Do as much as you can to be able to keep progressing
> 
> The day you train a bodypart and you are weaker than the previous workout is the sign you are overtraining


Nice way to put over training yanny . Ill keep that in mind m8


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Phil are you a good swimmer m8 I do a lot of swimming myself .


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I swim what my training partner calls a lazy breast stroke.

I think I can manage 30-45 mins constant. Normally get 20 mins before boredom but will have more of purpose this time!

Cheers guys!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

30 mins swimming is good going, I'm shattered after a few lengths...


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Try 6 front crawl then 6 Brest change it about or be like me have a under water mp3 player lol eBay . I get bored 2m8 after about 15 . 20 lengths .


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

So cardio day....

30 min constant swim challenge. 48 lengths (20m) Breast stroke.

Diet

50g oats 25g extreme whey

100g lean turkey mince in a chilli

Hand full almonds

Another 100g lean turkey mince in a chilli

Beef stew

70g choc pro6.

Also taking flaks seed, pumpkin seed mix in with oats and green tea capsules.

Felt good swimming today, not swam that far for long time. Felt strong in there especially when pushing self to lap the guy in my lane. Had liquid fury prior to swim, not sure if that was reason but seemed to help!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest and shoulders day

Flat bench

15 x bar

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 45

Mil press db

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Shrugs db

10 x 24

10 x 24

10 x 24

Dips

10 x -10

10 x -15

10 x -15

Wow these we're a struggle!!!

Cardio 20 mins bike.

On bike as type this, had protein porridge so far but will complete diet tonight.

Have good day all!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your numbers will creep up mate workout looks good. Good volume


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Solid workout mate, I like it!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lads, encouragement really helps...

Today's diet

25g extreme whey with 50g oats

70g build and recover

Tin lentil soup

Roast baby chicken and salad

Left over beef stew (later)

70g pro 6 before bed


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day...

V core class (20 mins abs and core class at virgin gym)

Followed immediately by 30 mins swimming. Tried to push self harder as thought was too easy last time, big mistake. Had stitch by 8th length and struggled on up to 40 before finally manning up to get last 10 out in final 5 mins. Popped in steam room and sauna after just to cool down! Was tough but rewarding!

Diet took but of hiding today,

Breakfast 2 sausage, 1 egg, bacon and mushroom with slice brown toast. From philpots.

Big portion of beef stew

1 scoop pro6

2 scoops build and recover

Fish and rice from Jamaican takeaway

2 scoops pro 6 to come later.

Looking forward to a lay in!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

So thats my before pic, lets see what a few months of listening to you guys advice can add to this frame.

Rest day today, legs tomorrow and already scared of trying squats after reading some form tips.... Not sure whether its fear of unknown, or fear of looks ill get taking a chair and 12" dildo into Virgin active!!

Anyhow we will see!

Diet today.

Pro 6 70g and 50g oats

2 chicken breasts, wrapped in bacon with stuffing (great £3 meal from tesco 85 g protein in there) with carrots, parsnips

Ommeleete later 4 eggs, mushrooms and onion

Lentil soup (a tip from cal less scary the dildo)

Pro 6 before bed - Love my choc pro 6


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs day minus a training partner....

5 mins incline walk warm up

Squats

10 x 40

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

Calf raises

15 x 40 off floor

Then fitness instructor killed me by insisting I used a box to increase movement.... 15 x 25, 15 x 25

I could hardly walk after this!!

Legs definitely my week point! Couldn't muster lunges after this.

Next time!! 

Yesterday's diet...

Oats with whey

Tuna and beans

4eggs scrambled other half tin of beans

Tuba steak with carrots

Pro 6

Today's

Oats and whey

Chilli and brown pasta

Build and recover

Later

Two chicken breasts veg and gravy

Pro 6


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Numbers are looking good for a beginner mate. I never did squats or deads when I first started if I did I would be lifting a lot more than I do now. So keep it up


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Jordan! Although just back in when was in my 20's I dabbled with training but never really understood what was doing or why, just turned up and lifted. Like just said on yours... My eyes open now, look at reasons behind movements, what I'm getting out of it. What I'm eating, drinking etc.

Makes big difference in my head if nowhere else! Looking forward to getting back into decent shape! It's really helpful having this fin here as it gives me kick up ass at times as well as all you guys spurring us on!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye it's good to see a new guy stick around aswell as people tend to come ask a question then go again


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Think you guys may be stuck with me now  Thinking of going to some shows up in brum. I'm not after the bodybuilder look. But really admire work and dedication that goes in to getting one!

Glad I'm not dieting last night watched man vs food and temptation kicked in. That plus living a stones through from subway is not great! But not much wrong with steak, cheese and salad on whole meal. Least I didn't walk extra 50 feet to dominos, not had pizza since January!

Meant to be doing back day today but again no training partner and legs bit site from yesterday. I'll see how feel later. Don't like gym solo, lose a bit of motivation I think it's the thinking time between sets.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thought was going to have today as rest day but got over and did my back set

Dead lift

10 x 50

10 x 80

10 x 80

10 x 80

Wide grip pull ups,

3 sets 10 x - 20 assisted

BOR

2 sets 10 x 25 under hand

2 sets 10 x 25 over hand

Was massive struggle as legs still in bits from squats... Feel good after it thoug!

Diet:

Protein porridge

Stew

2 large sweet potatoes and tin of tuna

Build and recover

4 egg omelette later

Pro 6


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers big man! I think I could use straps, was thinking in my third set how you guys hold on to your huge numbers!

I'm happy though as put 10kg on last weeks dead lift... Won't be upping by 10 next week!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it's good way to keep me sensible... If I can't grip it, won't lift it!! Sure my grip will improve as I do.

Cheers again for advice! I may tape the dead lift next week... So you guys can through in some pointers!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would up poundages by 2.5kg per week at maximum. You could maybe increase it by 5kg as your just starting it


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Think it be slow and steady now, this session felt good!

Dreading tomorrow legs are hurting already, back aswell .... No pain no gain I guess!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Dreading tomorrow legs are hurting already, back aswell .... No pain no gain I guess!!


Tomorrow in general or tomorrow cuz you're training again?

Sorry, should really read over your thread first before asking!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Cheers big man! I think I could use straps, was thinking in my third set how you guys hold on to your huge numbers!
> 
> I'm happy though as put 10kg on last weeks dead lift... Won't be upping by 10 next week!


Get some liquid chalk off MyProtein, best few quid you'll spend.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed with Dorsey or as said straps


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll look into it! Cheers Dorsey!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yesterday's diet....rest day

Subway roll - whole meal bread, bacon and egg

Pro 6

Cod fillet, roast sweet potato

4 egg omelette

Pro 6

Today chest: legs still hurting but back is fine.

Bench flat

15 x bar wu

3 x 10 x 52.5kg

Mil press db

10 x 10kg

2 x 10 x 12kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 26kg

Dips

3 x 10 x -10 assist

Felt strong and no cardio so extra exercise

Cable flies,

2 x 10 x 7.5kg

10 x 6.25kg

Never tried this, seemed a good finish felt really pumped!

Will complete diet later.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Today's diet:

50g oats 25g whey

Build recover

Lentil soup

Tuna and baked beans

3pack sandwich was starving so needed food out and about

Baby chicken and salad

Pro 6

Not struggling to eat now. I'd say body craves food if I'm not feeding every 3-4 hours!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day:

20 mins vcore abs and core class...

25 mins swimming

Swimming was hard today, legs still not 100% after Sunday and wanted to take as lightly as possible as legs tomorrow and determined to film form!!

Diet:

50g oats, mixed in sultanas and flax seed mix

Turkey ham on brown bread

Tuna and beans

Mix grill on order now as feel down on meals and protein!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick some chicken and or spicy beans in your lentil soup bud, its a fcukign brilliant slow carb burning meal..

as are mushy peas..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will do cal, only bought soup to try it after seeing you big it up, it's a winner! I'll add Spicey beans I think. Easy to keep tins in office.

Mushy peas and fish sounds good!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Tomorrow in general or tomorrow cuz you're training again?
> 
> Sorry, should really read over your thread first before asking!


Missed this, sorry... Was just dreading aches of day. Was followed by rest day and luckily Back, shoulders and chest have been nowhere near as bad as legs.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs day:

5min inc walk warm up

Squats:

40kg x 10 wu

60kg x 10 x 3

On film on form thread... Scary!!

Calf raises off box

3 x 15 x 25kg

Lunges with db/kettles

3 x 10 x 8kg

Will upload diet later!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers mate! I've heard a lot of good things about that book, I know load of you lot got one I'll see if someone wants to sell one soon, maybe at summer slam if I can get there!!

20 stone, fcuk that's scary... Twice my weight! I think 11.5 be huge on my frame but like I say to Brock guess its addictive!

By the way bug thanks for help on routine. 2 weeks in and feel better, look better and enjoying the sessions too


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs feeling fine... Think the extra incline walk after calf raises helps walk lactic acid out!

Anyhow not complaining as last weeks stiff legs killed me.

Yesterday's diet:

Pro 6 with milk on top of 5 weetbix

Baked spud and tuna

Build recover

Chicken breasts with garlic cottage cheese

Pro 6

Rest day today, but in lieu of leg pain considering a swim!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not tracked diet over weekend but ate clean...

No training partner today so no vid of dead lifts.

Back session:

Deads

Wu 60kg x 10

82.5kg x 10 x 3

Wide grip chin ups

3 x 10 -20kg assist

BOR over hand

3 x 25kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just my opinion phil, like volume of routine..

im not a bent over row fan, especially if your deadlifting, it canes your lower back for 2 exercises..and then again for squats..

to do a safe row i lay on a bench under a high pulley and then pulldown..

[video=youtube;lyACvZm16W8]






zero stress on back..

btw got my copy of sliced today and i found the routines straight away.. its aimed at dudes on gear.. but doesnt say so..

so i reckon a 12 stone monster is more realistic lol..

im all for a bit of self belief but reality needs a place too lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you just imagine the looks you'd get trying to do that in the gym???! Especially if you jumped up like that to pull the weight down and the fcuker didn't budge!! Ha.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to get myself a copy of sliced I'm dieing to read it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sliced is made for you J..

it recommends 4x a week as perfect frequency and doesnt expalin how to make it work lol..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> sliced is made for you J..
> 
> it recommends 4x a week as perfect frequency and doesnt expalin how to make it work lol..


Lmao pi5s off cal.

You may aswell put it down now and send it my way.

Surprised you haven't written a book yet


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youve just reminded me that its on my long term "to do" list mate..

fcuk needing to compete, i`ll write a book for credibilty


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Funny as it sounds I can see it in waters stones stuffed behind a copy of sliced lol.

Just joking mate. It will be a good read I reckon you may need a fare few pages though.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was going to replace BOR with a cable row but not laying on back 

I like Dorsey think I'd get ushered out the gym if I did that!!

If you can think of any simple to perform upper back? I was doing under hand BOR but now overhand and up to chest. But remember gym instructor telling me cable was safer.

Also let me know what you think of sliced. Is it worth 10stone natty reading it?


----------



## damiennuman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Finally joined so i can now post . Good workout today Phil, see you're creeping up the weight on the deadlift - but dnt worry, i'll be going gym alone tomorrow and upping my weight by the same ... there's no way i'm letting you catch me up!

(btw i'm Phils training partner!)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello phils training partner  You should start up a journal aswell bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

philb125 said:


> I was going to replace BOR with a cable row but not laying on back
> 
> I like Dorsey think I'd get ushered out the gym if I did that!!
> 
> ...


You could put the pulley on second to lowest setting place a plate between you and the pulley ( to place your feet on and stop you moving) sit on the floor and row this way? I have done this before


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not feeling any pain in back fleg so I may keep it, everything else is working so far so no real reason other than the nagging thought in my head from an instructor telling me to do similar but cabled....

Feeling good right now and can't praise the volumes, work out enough!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fleg said:


> Don't see why you need to change BOR personally it's one of the daddy's for mass on the back... If its really hammering lower back then stand bit more upright and bring bar to underneath the chest.


just a personal least fave hi risk exercise fleg..

my backs not suffered from not doing em..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Diet today

50g oats 25g whey

Build and recover 70g

Lentil soup and bagel

Beef Stew

Two chicken breasts, roast veg gravy

Pro 6 later...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rest day diet:

Whole meal scrambled egg and bacon roll

Lentil soup with 100g chicken

Mashed peas with 100g chicken

50g protein shake (new banana gold standard, from training partner fairly nice too!)

Large sweet potato with tuna

70 g Pro 6 later

Really starting to up metabolism now as feeling hungry every 3 hours!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers mate! Main focus of diet is to be fairly clean carbs, trying to do approx 35g or so protein every time I eat and trying to eat approx timings of

7am

10am post session shake

12am

2:30pm

5pm

8pm

10pm pro 6 shake

Other than that just trying to eat sensible, fulling food. I think as weights start to go up and my weight in turn I think I'll need to add more carbs as you say.

Really want to get fine oats to just add to shake, but I don't have many shakes in the day other than build and recover after training. Trying to do it with as much real food as possible. Ramble over lol cheers for comment I liked diet today as was easy and put some thought in, well other than breakfast roll!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

No training partner today, so never increased the bench as planned....

Chest and shoulders day

3 sets 10 rotator cuffs 4kg

Bench

10 x 40kg warm up

3 x 10 x 52.5kg

Db shoulder press

3 x 10 x 12kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 26kg

Dips

3 x 10 x -5 assist, although assist doesn't push me up as its too slow now but nice comfort blanket!!

Cable flys

3 x 10 x 7.5kg


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Had meetings most day so diet suffered a lot:

Upped porridge 75g oats 35g pro six

Brown bread chicken and turkey sandwiches

Roast chicken breasts, sausages, bacon, roast veg and gravy

Pro 6

Back to more meals tomorrow!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Cheers mate! Main focus of diet is to be fairly clean carbs, trying to do approx 35g or so protein every time I eat and trying to eat approx timings of
> 
> 7am
> 
> ...


Bang the oats in a blender/grinder or whatever, messy but should do the trick at short notice.

Good going on the lifting btw dude, heading in the right direction for sure.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Blender is on the to get list, porridge is fine at moment but not something I fancy once it gets warmer. Plus quicker to drink it!!

Think diet and lifting/rest working for me at moment. Only few weeks in but all good so far.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I blend my oats in the morning so much easier to drink phil


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Carry on this way Phill and you should see some great achievements over a 6 month period.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Long weekend away and diet crap! First day back and minus training partner.... Was a killer:

Dead lifts

60kg warm up

3 x 10 x 85kg. Massive struggle! Saw stars and will stick to this weight not try increase for week or so!

Wide grip chins

3 x 10 x -15 kg

Swapped BOR with upper back machine similar motion just less room for bad form which was worried about as flagging today!

3 x 10 x 30kg

Feeling flat, no cardio today hoping build and recover picks me up! Too old for two day drinking binges!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Busy day in work so diet bit crap!!

75g oats 37g pro6

75 g Build & recover

Steak and cheese sub on honey oat bread

75g pro 6

4 egg omelette and side salad

75 g pro 6

Need to go shipping as I hate having to use protein as meal replacement/protein intake in the day time. Just not got a lot in house after being away!

Need some pro6 too not sure what flavour to try! Any suggestions?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hard session today, I know lots will smile at weights but was a killer for lil old me!

Rotator cuffs

Wu bench press 20kg

10 x 60kg

2 x 10 x 57.5kg

Shoulder press db

3 x 10 x 14 kg

Shrugs db

3 x 10 x 26kg

Dips

3 x 10

Cable flys

3 x 6.5kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout phil mate no one should smile or laugh at your weights if they do they shouldn't be on here. keep it up bud


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Busy day in work so diet bit crap!!
> 
> 75g oats 37g pro6
> 
> ...


In response to your Pro 6 question, not vanilla. I was hoping for so much having had the blueberry cheescake whey, but it isn't nice and I bought the big tub


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're muscle don't know how much weight you're lifting, just lift as heavy as possible to failure!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> In response to your Pro 6 question, not vanilla. I was hoping for so much having had the blueberry cheescake whey, but it isn't nice and I bought the big tub


I'll buy it off you m lol I love vanilla


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I'll buy it off you m lol I love vanilla


Really?! Do you have it on it's own or add things to it?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

On its own I love vanilla never tried pro 6 vanilla but every vanilla protein I've had bar nutrisport (disgusting) has been amazing


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

You should definitely try it first. It has a weird taste. Not any kind of vanilla I've ever tried lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I like vanilla, especially with my oats in the morning


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had vanilla fudge by extreme which was the best tasting shake I've ever tried


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys! I use choc pro6 but was thinking a change may be good


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I've had vanilla fudge by extreme which was the best tasting shake I've ever tried


Maybe I should give that one a go. Are you coming up for summerslam?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Maybe I should give that one a go. Are you coming up for summerslam?


I know somebody who's definately coming up M, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Maybe I should give that one a go. Are you coming up for summerslam?


Possibly although it's a long way for me over a 6 hour drive! I'm considering it though. Not sure if you would want to try extreme mass as its a mass gainer lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I know somebody who's definately coming up M, lol


Who the wounded soldier lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Possibly although it's a long way for me over a 6 hour drive! I'm considering it though. Not sure if you would want to try extreme mass as its a mass gainer lol


That is a long way lol. And yes, I'll steer clear of the mass gainer!!! I forgot that not all flavours are available for each product. Still a bit jet-lagged lol.

Sorry for the hijack Phil :becky:


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok - So Goals have changed slightly... I have a stag do in Bulgaria to get in shape for at the end of June. I was planning on building up until End June then cutting back, and losing excess BF. But looks like I will bring cutting forward a month, not be as big but hopefully least look OK on Beach.

Plan is as follows:

May: Eat better, keep to 5+ meals per day and don't skip cardio like I have a tendency to do. Try and get as much Lean Mass on as possible, keep to my monday - Back, Wednesday Chest and Shoulders, Friday Legs workouts adding as much as I can.

June: Cut down on Carbs, increase Cardio further, Lower Weights and increase Reps

I feel made some good progress in last month or so, and hoping the above plan not to detrimental to that. PLEASE please please feel free to tell me if you think there are better ways to get me a beach body by then


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

the time is very short mate So you trying to bulk in may Then cut in the 4 weeks of june To short a time mate for me


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Meek - I dont want to look huge, just want to look alright with top off on beach!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

long as you can chat on the beach bud You be a hit with the girls mate lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Put a current pic up phil


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Why don't you change ur plan and start to cut now So that would give you 8 weeks Then when you come back You can go back to ur first plan mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Typing this inbetween sets as training partner a no show.... Again!!

Back day

1500m row machine warm up

Deads 3 x 82.5kg

Wide grip chins

10x -15kg

2 x -20kg

Was feeling more arms and shoulders at -15 wanted to concentrate back

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 30kg

Controlled as can trying to work on concentrate area

May try take that pic in bit j!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so not quite at franks level at pic taking but here are a few....

View attachment 3453


View attachment 3454


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep going Phil, you've got an advantage that you're not overweight

Traps and back starting to develop nicely


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers big man! Hoping to try keep adding mass during may then cut down bf during June then go lay on beach


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice journal Phil like the detail, will watch with interest as we've started off at round about the same weight and height with similar goals.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Traps are appearing as is your chest mate. I wouldn't bother cutting down as yanny says your bf levels look good so I would keep adding lean mass mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys! I'll re read the fb work out now, be gutted to stop current one as just starting to feel making breakthroughs and feeling control and concentration on negotiates!

Fleg, you think just upping cardio with the current one would work?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day:

30 min full inc walk 2km

Fair play fleg if you reading this! What a sweat that builds up!

Swimming 20 lengths breast stroke

Diet wise trying some new things!

50g pro6 50g oat in a shake

Oak cake biscuits x 6 and low fat cottage cheese with pineapple

Left over stew

Turkey in blackbean sauce with broc, mushroom and propped with whole grain pasta

Pro6 before bed


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest this morning, training partner late due to shaving his chest... Think he's been reading franki's progress too much

Warm up rotator cuffs

Bench

10 x bar

3 x 10 x 55kg but lower than had done but most I've done on own!

Db shoulder press

3 x 10 x 14kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 22kg

Dips

2 x 10 x body weight

2 x 8 x body weight

Cross cable flys

3 x 10 x 7.5kg

15 min 1 km inc walk

Dips

10 x body weight, slow


----------



## damiennuman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good workout! Shaving the chest definately paid off - i'll be putting my profile pick up soon ha ha :redface: (but thanks for sharing that piece of info lol!). I'll be there to spot next week when your lifting 60+kg!

I think upping the cardio would work on our current workout, just do it after the weights and on days off. I heard 'Spin' classes are meant to be good for burning fat/calories ...?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Why are you doing two lots of dips mate ?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did less on the bench and felt had some left in the tank, so pushed out last set after walk but super slow. No real rhyme or reason!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> If you've got 8 weeks and you wanna look good on the beach I'd cut now.
> 
> Cals fb workout followed by 30 mins cardio, and 60 mins cardio the other 4/5 days. Drop carbs increase protein maintain rep ranges this high rep low weight stuff is a load of rubbish. You won't gain a significantly noticeable amount of mass in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeh I'd go beach now aswell


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have anything left at the end of a chest workout lol I don't


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Exactly, that's why did the dips... Bench was what I felt comfortable with, without a spotter. So felt I could do more in other exercises! Didn't feel exhausted as normally do, to point where couldn't do a dip or press up if i tried, so thought if do dips to fail as slow as I could to finish me off.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would go heavier on shoulder presses mate

Also if your going dips 2x10 then the third 1x8. Give yourself a little more rest and really push to go to failure in your final set.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio and Ann work today.

Vcore abbs class 20 mins

2km inc walk to follow!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Training partner wants me to put pic up as he can't, not sure why.... But here he is! Ps damo you better at posing than lifting 
View attachment 3463


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Definetely lose the gloves lol


----------



## damiennuman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol! Phil ... i wanted you to put it up as my profile pic because some reason i couldnt do it from my phone. I'll try from the computer though now ... Didnt mean post it to your blog!!!

Gloves :icon_frown: - i've read somewhere on MC that liquid chalk is the way forward and its quite cheap too. I'll find the post and order some and see how it goes...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Leg work out

5 min inc walk warm up

Squat rack in use so tried seated leg press

10 x 80kg just not same, squat rack back so moved on

10 x 40kg wu

3 x 10 x 60kg slow.... Slow as I could, hard to mix intensity with control.

Calf raise off edge of box (bigger ROM)

3 x 15 x 35kg cable

Lunges

12 x 12kg db's

10 x 12kg db's

Hate lunges swapping to a leg machine for next week!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs still feel in bits after slowest squats Friday and walking round town 3 hours Saturday....

Anyhow today

Abs vcore class 20 mins ab work out

Back session

Dead lift

60 kg x 10 wu

85 kg x 10 x 3 think that's a pb but felt good no pauses and grip held out!

Wide grip chin ups

1 x 10 x - 15kg

2 x 10 x - 20kg

Upper back machine, superset with narrow grip pull ups!

3 x 10 x 30 machine

3 x 10 x -20 pull ups

Felt massive pumps on arms

Felt good despite hurting legs! Just thinking of the beach now!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

nice journal phil good work mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers meeky!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadlifts pretty good for someone who's just started training

keep it up!

Oh yeah and when you get to 11st 5 you'll think to yourself

hmm maybe 12st 5lb will look better.....


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Brock! That how you felt then? How much you weighing in at now? You started cycle after bullets yet?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Kinda when i started i was same weight as you, im 5,7 to

i told myself all i ever wanted to be was 12 stone

Im 12.7 now and i want more more more!

I've got bout 4caps left and done 2jabs so just waiting on the test e kicking in now!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

14 st for someone you'r height brock would look pretty good


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day

100 calories on row machine

300 calories on inc walk

Left a soaking mess!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest and shoulders..

Rotator cuff wu

Bench

15 x bar wu

2 x10 x60

1 x5 x 60 and fail nicked 2.5 off each side

1 x5 x 55kg

Next week hope can get 3 x 10 at 60

Shoulder press

3 x 10 x 14 kg db

Less rest between sets really felt this one!

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 24 kg db

Again less rest felt difference!

Dips

2 x 10 x body weight

1 x 9 and fail

Cable flys

2 x 10 x 7.5 kg

1 x 10 x 10kg

Felt good today not sure if it's kr evolution or just starting to fall into place a bit but sessions going well.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Felt like I was clogging up brocky journal so reposted here...

Diet, normal day consists of:

7am 75g oats, 37g whey shake and nuts.

10am build and recover 75g

12ish two / three rice cakes with about 150/200g peanut butter or tub of low fat cottage cheese

3ish left over meal - stew, chilli, chicken breast veg etc

6/7 pm 75g whey shake

8/9pm evening meal - stew, chilli, chicken breast veg etc

10/11 75g pro6


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

150-200g peanut buyer is about a third of a tub scooped high on rice cakes.

Have this once every other day as a meal can eat at desk, vary this with oatcakes and cottage cheese or lentil soup with chicken or even tin of tuna mixed with baked beans. Just simple things I can eat quick at work.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Total rest days as in do nothing at all?? Maybe two a week. That's come down from 3-4 per week as doing more cardio to get bit of belly gone for beach.

I'm not massively bothered by not putting weight on, I can see I'm getting bigger both in mirror and tops now tight on arms, chest, shoulders etc.

Just thinking about when back off holiday would it speed my development to chick bit of mass on/ in to diet.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Cardio day
> 
> 100 calories on row machine
> 
> ...


I've left a few of them lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

franki3 said:


> I've left a few of them lol


Better than them leaving you franki boy!!  you up brum this weekend?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Better than them leaving you franki boy!!  you up brum this weekend?


Yes phil you mate I'm up on the Saturday


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not sure, feel but out of depth but live in brum so thinking of going anyhow.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Not sure, feel but out of depth but live in brum so thinking of going anyhow.


Bloody hell you got to go you will love it


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can you buy tickets on door?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Can you buy tickets on door?


Yep........


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I may just turn up then after planned back session! Then noone can rope me into the live sessions!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

philb125 said:


> I may just turn up then after planned back session! Then noone can rope me into the live sessions!


It's not this weekend!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say that's too much peanut butter personally mate. You're talking in excess of 1000 cals there alone.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> It's not this weekend!


Lost now, the live sessions or actual show not this weekend?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I'd say that's too much peanut butter personally mate. You're talking in excess of 1000 cals there alone.


my gosh, didnt know peanut butter that high in kcal.. i see why people add it in now


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I'd say that's too much peanut butter personally mate. You're talking in excess of 1000 cals there alone.


Hmmm maybe should look at more than just protein and carbs on nutrition label, just checked and it's a lot of cals lol

Think may off that until after the holiday when trying to add mass a little more!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I think that may be a good idea you know!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's great quick meal at desk! I may just use less peanut butter! When I'm back off holibobs I'll defo reintroduce it!

Two rice cakes mounds of peanut butter, job done!!

Guess 6 weeks without wont kill me!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just vcore class today! Felt like could have done something but conscious rest is as important as training.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Just vcore class today! Felt like could have done something *but conscious rest is as important as training*.


Lots of brownie points with Cal for that comment lol! :thumb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Most of us eat peanut for the fat content not the protein or carbs.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Leg day,

5 min inc walk warm up

Both squat racks in use so calf raises first...

3 x 15 x 35kg off box for bigger ROM

Squats

Bit worried as calfs pumped

10 x 30 wu

10 x 62.5

10 x 65

10 x 70 on

10 x 60

Leg extensions (lunges given up on)

10 x 40

2 x 10 x 35

Fighting the negative!!

Off to work, jelly legs!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How come you have given tip on lunges?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I couldn't do them mate! Well I was trying and felt wrong, week, etc was t sure if exercise or fact doing after leg session.

I saw a guy doing slightly different as I left gym which I may add in. But liked leg extensions so may keep those too!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Leg day,
> 
> 5 min inc walk warm up
> 
> ...


Could be wrong, but I'm sure you hit more muscle groups doing leg press rather then extensions as there more a secondary exercisers??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I do mine with dumbells think I'm up to 25kg a side so as fleg says not heavy but it's a great exercise mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know mate but my squats aren't quite as heavy as yours plus I really work the **** out of my legs as they're lacking. I can barely walk after squats and lunges lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tried 12kg each side think went wrong doing 10 on each leg not alternating, few vids just watched alternated maybe that would help.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I find lunges a lot better and balanced when done with a barbell never tried them with dbs on leg day i do four main exercises squats firstly,calf raises standing,lying leg curls, leg extensions sometimes seated calf raises too but thats all keep up the goood work phil =-)


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers for input and thanks lozza!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would say stick at lunges if you can mate alternate legs for 3x10 which is what I do really feel it in the glutes and hams


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bring them back next week!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day....

50 lengths 20m pool breast stroke but good half hour session before work!

Happy Friday mc!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Cardio day....
> 
> 50 lengths 20m pool breast stroke but good half hour session before work!
> 
> Happy Friday mc!!


Isn't it happy mcfriday?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Inspired by greg's back pic a huge session at gym today....well for me lol

5min row machine warm up

Dead lifts:

50kg wu

90kg x 10 pb

95kg x 10 pb

90kg x 10

Wide grip pull ups

-20 x 2 x 10

-15 x 10

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 30

Narrow grip chins

-15 x 2 x 10

-10 x 10

View attachment 3605


View attachment 3606


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers big fella! So many call you Greg I actually started to believe it!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good Deads there phil well done lats coming out too keep up hammering those deads =-)


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lozza! Today best back session I've done, after few vodkas last night too so very happy with today!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done phil on the pb. Out of interest why don't you do [email protected]

Then your last set [email protected] if that's what it was cant remember now lol.

Then the filling week start you'r deads at 95kg and work your way up again. If you complete [email protected] then up the 3rd set to 97.5kg (2.5kg) increments.

Just an idea matey and something I've started doing with success. Well done on pb though


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Was no reason behind it, 95 was what Damian was lifting so after I'd done 90 thought I'd try set at 95, just about made it but it took a lot out of me so dropped back to 90 for final one. Still happy mind as a week or so ago was 82.5. Think may go for three sets at 92.5 next week.

Damian had a set of straps which trialled on last set. Still trying to hold off using as I think I need to improve my grip strength. But could feel difference in last set.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

They do help but as you said the longer you can hold off the better


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Well done phil on the pb. Out of interest why don't you do [email protected]
> 
> Then your last set [email protected] if that's what it was cant remember now lol.
> 
> ...


^^Liked^^

Well done on the PB, you'll be over the magic 100 in no time.


----------



## damiennuman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea ... soon you'll be like me and be able to lift 100 lmfao!!! But big well done for today ... only reason i moved up was because you done the 95, was a big jump from last week too. Keep it up or else i'll embarrass you on the beach ;-). Abs tomorrow ... 4pm still?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers all! Really starting to see benefits of diet, consistency, rest and routine so thanks again for drilling it in every day!

Without this forum I'd be miles behind!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i agree with Jordon.. little by little!

Ive jumped to 100 to 150 quickly but seems to platu to i know i can lift it bit dropped weights back to gradual improve weights, hopefully i wont platu and keep better form whilst improve strengh slowly...

difficult knowing i can lift more but its not worth risking platuing my efforts!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

renshaw said:


> i agree with Jordon.. little by little!
> 
> Ive jumped to 100 to 150 quickly but seems to platu to i know i can lift it bit dropped weights back to gradual improve weights, hopefully i wont platu and keep better form whilst improve strengh slowly...
> 
> difficult knowing i can lift more but its not worth risking platuing my efforts!


How do you know if you are plateauing or it's the limit....

I guess this won't go down too well as like my wanting to hit a level in my body weight and then maintain.

But surely there is a point where all other factors remaining the same your body just can not do anymore.

Either way I think those type of numbers are long long way off but when I get up there I think I'd have prob hit the body weight I want, then I'm hoping to maintain and just focus on control, conditioning etc.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

philb125 said:


> How do you know if you are plateauing or it's the limit....
> 
> I guess this won't go down too well as like my wanting to hit a level in my body weight and then maintain.
> 
> ...


My issue was down to energy mate and my amount of motivation went down.. There could be other factor i.e. i moved house etc so had to re-establish a new routine.

So might not just of been totally plateauing.

But is it worth risking a strength increase if it means that you stop your complete training cycle??

But what i gained from it was the thought, You've added 1/3 to your lifts in about a month.. that is stupid! So I've stripped all lifts back and working back up thinking more about form then the weight lifted and adding 2.5 kg per week!

I think Cals in my bloody head!!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha! Fair point, I'm going away at end of June, may like you've done strip back, concentrate on form and intensity on return.

I'd read that every six-eight weeks of gains should try and flip it back somewhere before. Maybe that something similar.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think my intensity gone down though mate as forms better and reps are slower!

I wouldn't say 6 - 8 weeks mate, seems a little short period of time, I'd say 4 - 6 month imo.

Although, Only change something if its not working, causing your pain or injuries! If its working, stick with it for as long as you can xD


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers ren! Thanks for adding to my thread. Love fact so many take time out to share insight and experience.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

No problem I've read everything you've written buddy, replied once before so always get email notification


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sunday was rest day, had planned to do some cardio but cut my finger and was still throbbing, bleeding so wanted to try and leave as much as possible so not to effect training.

I know that sounds bit child like, but it's quite deep and affects my grip so training with it is going to be tricky over next few sessions.

Chest day today

Rotar cuffs

Bench

15 x bar

3 x 10 x 60kg

Shoulder press with db

2 x 10 x 14kg

1 x 10 x 16kg

Really impressed with these as match my bigger training partner now. If you reading this Damo pull your finger out and man up!!

Missed shrugs out today as grip with our trigger finger is so much weaker.

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

Cable flys

3 x 10 x 7.5kg

Preacher bb curls

2 x 15 x 20kg

1 x 10 x 25kg


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cut finger preventing you from Cardio? :violin:


----------



## damiennuman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol ... The world smallest violin playin just for you Phil!

Shoulders ... i know what response i'm going to get from this comment but, my arms are a lot longer than yours so they have to travel further with the weight lol!!! Theres no way i'm gonna let you pass me thou .

Good workout today i thought ... Lets hope your finger recovers as i dont want that being your next excuse lol. Liked the fact we added curls at the end of the workout


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so been training well for a month or so. Seeing viable difference and gains on compounds.

Now not sure if it's taking kr Evo x or feeling naturally better but not really feeling DOMS any more and started to think should I be doing more?

My question would be should I add more exercises to my basic training normally 3-5 different exercises at the moment

Back:

Deads

Chin ups

Upper row

Chest/shoulder:

Bench

Db press

Shrug

Dips

Cable flies

Legs:

Squats

Calf raises

Lunges

So wondering if should be trying to lift more, add more sets, more exercises etc?

Recovery seems to have speeded up, and train weights every other day ATM. Meaning day of each set constantly one day forward in my 6 day week.

Would I be better doing 4 sessions:

Back

Chest/shoulders

Legs

Chest/shoulders

Over 8 day period??

Any thoughts....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

3x a week is fine mate don't go adding another day. Just add a few more exercises in to each day


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You could actually do a 4 split over a certain period as it'd give each body part a long rest (so long as you split chest/shoulders). But, 8 days is too short for a relative newbie in my opinion.

Try not to complicate things at this stage...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

fleg said:


> Just because you dont get DOMS doesnt mean you arent working yourself mate.
> 
> Are you even allowing yourself to get DOMS?
> 
> ...


Not like I used to no, weights are going up and intensity I'd say is greater. As is focus and contraction of muscle being worked.

Maybe I'm over thinking, just wasn't sure if any of you seasoned guys experienced anything similar back in the early days.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive not had DOMS for some time now at least a month and weight is slowly rising, Time under tension gives me doms and also changing the exercise on muscle groups monthly/weekly


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs session, on own today as training partner was a no show!

Five min inc walk

Squats

40kg x 10 wu

3 x 70kg x 10

Weird, lower back felt very pumped/discomfort as did left knee. Felt it during warm up as well as working sets so don't think it was the weight.

See how feeling next week.

Calf raises off box.

3 x 15 x 35kg

Lunges

2 x 10 x 8kg kettles

1 x 10 x 12kg kettles

8kg felt better, plus alternating legs allowed me to get ten decent form for first time.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Could you walk after this session ? Lol

Your training partner seems to let you down a lot. One of the reasons I train on my own


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Still able to walk, feeling it in back today. First time squat has affected back. Maybe it's due to pushing new pbs in deads on Saturday.

Felt more in control on lunges today, felt much better!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal glad you got on with the lunges


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Back day

All x 10

Dead lift

60kg

3 x 90kg

wide grip chins

3 x -15kg

Upper back row

3 x 35kg

Super sets lat pull down > narrow grip pull down

1 x 45

1 x 50

1 x 55


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not greatest session today... On anti biotics for infection in my hand and despite not preventing my grip just feels awkward! Plus having to take on empty stomach hour before eating... How do you do that when eating every 2-3 hours... Needless to say causing much annoyance.

Started with rotar cuffs wu

Bench

15 x bar wu

10 x 60kg

6 x 60kg

No spotter and wasn't feeling confident due to grip, moved to machines

3 x 10 x unknown weight... Fed up by then

Db shoulder press

3 x 10 x 14kg

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

fly machine

3 x 10 x ??

Still not normal pump/ exhaustion

Bench machine again

3 x 10 decreasing weight 60 seconds rest...

Then lost locker key and had to get bolt cutters out.

Hope these antibiotics work quick style!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep faith mate we all have bad days


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not been on or trained since Monday as was away with work, today tried to make up for it by doing both legs and back work out.

Was on own as Damo is away but went ok. Knocked few kg off first two as was scared I'd keel over!!

Deads

3 x 10 x 80

Squats

3 x 10 x 60

Calf raise off box

3 x 15 x 37.5

Wide grip chin ups

3 x 10 x -15

Upper row machine

3 x 10 x 30

Lunges

3 x 10 x 8 db


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done on the deads phil all going in the right direction good work bud


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lozza! Love new profile pic...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

he he cheers bud getting braver now


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been struggling to get back into routine with the heat and work grrr

But kept diet good and grabbed half hour in pool tonight and due to do a chest session tomorrow. Looking forward to trying to push self after reading about longer rest being beneficial. Soon see


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep going mate **** the heat lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers j


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest session today:

Training partner stuck in traffic so chucked 20 min inc walk in first...

Rotator cuffs warm up

Bench

15 x bar wu

10 x 65kg pb

2 x 10 x 60kg

Shoulder press db

2 x 10 x 14kg

10 x 16kg

Shrugs

3 x 10 x 26kg db

Flat bed db flies

3 x 10 x 12kg

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

Good session, glad to be back and cutting carbs so was happy.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks M


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Swimming this morning, 30 lengths....

Then this afternoon:

Back and legs session

Deadliest

85kg x 10 x 3

Squats

60kg x 10 x 2

70kg x 10

Cable Calf raises off box

40kg x 15 x 3

Wide grip chin ups

-15kg x 10 x 3

Upper back row machine

35kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2

Lunges db

10 x 8kg

2 x 10 x 10kg


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

welldone phil, that's alot of hard exercises in one session


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks lads. Took note out of brocks sessions.... Put squats and deads together as struggling to get to gym as much as I'd like right now and when i can gym section but busy. Hopefully allow some extra cardio days.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good job mate glad to see you back on it


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers meek.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest today different trainer partner who was only coming to see the gym and happy to have a go. Trouble was he's 140% my size and insisted on doing same as me.

Any how was. Very intense as he flew through reps easy and before I knew it back to me! Was good but hard.

Bench

15 bar wu

3 x 10 x 60

shoulder machine

3 x 10 x 35

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

Cable cross

3 x 10 x 7.5

Invert cable cross

3 x 10 x 5

Phillips narrow

10, 6

Swimming

20 mins


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Thanks lads. Took note out of brocks sessions.... Put squats and deads together as struggling to get to gym as much as I'd like right now and when i can gym section but busy. Hopefully allow some extra cardio days.


wonder what peoples thoughts are on if you can only make one day a week so you only do big five... squat deads bench chins dips... done!

sure it would kill me with current weights lols


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

renshaw said:


> wonder what peoples thoughts are on if you can only make one day a week so you only do big five... squat deads bench chins dips... done!
> 
> sure it would kill me with current weights lols


I couldn't do that in one session. I would snuff it right there and then :jaw:

If I could only make one day a week I would have to cut the big 5 in half ish, in which case I would keep deads and squats apart.

That way I could keep up the volume and intensity on the days that I am training.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

renshaw said:


> wonder what peoples thoughts are on if you can only make one day a week so you only do big five... squat deads bench chins dips... done!
> 
> sure it would kill me with current weights lols


I think after doing 2 in 1 session it be possible, you'd obviously have more rest ore training as missed two sessions...

My biggest struggle doing deads, squats, chins and all other back/leg exercises was my grip felt weaker following deads first. I think you could do it though.

Get deads and squats out way first though. They sap energy and can't imagine finishing a session with them.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cardio day

25 mins full inc walk, jog, etc 300 cals

5 min cycle

50 cals

10 lengths pool cool off


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Friday trained back and legs again

Numbers creeping up to what I could do on single solo days!

Deads:

3 x 10 x 85kg

Squats:

2 x 10 x 70kg

10 x 72.5kg pb

Cable Calf raises off box

3 x 15 x 40kg

Wide grip chin ups

3 x 10 x -15kg

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 35kg

Lunges db

3 x 10 x 8kg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on PBS mate you're getting there


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Jordan! Especially happy as hard session, more in tank I think but don't want to rush on.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Must be due some progress pics soon lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

On holiday soon jord so I'll get some pics then... Tanned and oiled for you to perv I mean peek over 

Sorry haven't been on as regular as been bit manic with work and stuff on. It's been struggle to get to gym forcing me to do a 2 day split and combine legs and back.

This has allowed me to get more done in my proper sessions and when have little time can do but of cardio.

35mins today on inc walk 400 caleries!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's your aim phil sorry if you've already said are you gaining weight or trimming bf ?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trying to add lean muscle, I'm fairly lean already, but just trying to do but more cardio help drop bit of bf with holiday coming up.

Fairly happy with volume of muscle I've added these past three months, on return from holiday I'll look to bulk a bit more, nothing too rapid mind. I'd rather add slower and lean than easy on easy off etc?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye that's the way mate I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow morning see what the damage is lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know I roughly weigh 10stone. I'm visually looking bigger than have in a while but weighing less. Not hugely bothered it's just nice to prove eyes not playing tricks on you!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good going on deads phil thats gonna build you if anything mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks lozza! Numbers creeping up


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest day, felt but tired this morning....

Rotator cuff warm up

Flat bench db (unsure of weights to use)

10 x 18kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 22kg

Think 22 x 3 if ever try again.

Seated shoulder press db

3 x 10 x 14kg

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

Fly machine

3 x 10 x 35kg

Bench machine

3 x 10 x 45 (30 sec breaks)

Felt ok but was feeling bit flat, maybe lowered carbs kicking in??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why the shoulder press in the middle of a chest workout?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I was about to ask that lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I normally do

Bench, shoulder press, dips and flies

Not sure on logic if honest just what fleg said on watered down version of his and it's worked fairly well so far.

When I get back I may try and be more body part specific. But until then it fits in ok.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i do same mate if ive got more energy in the tank i add it in at end but its not normally in weekend


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trained with training partner for first time in ages, he didn't fancy squats and deads in one sitting so allowed me to push self a bit.

First off 20min ab session, v core at virgin, abs class 20 mins high intensity ab session

Deads all x 10

60kg wu

90kg

95kg pb

100kg pb

Wide grip pull ups all x 10

-10 assisted

-10 assisted

-15 assisted

Upper back row machine: all x 10

3 x 35kg

Superset wide grip pull down, narrow grip pull down all x 10

50kg

45kg

45kg


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

extra 10kg on deads, welldone but you were underlifting naughty boy


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks mark! It took lot out of me but managed it, and without straps that he uses! But my forearms suffered come the pull downs at end of session


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

dont worry stick with no straps, you'll reap the benefits in the end


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good work on deads Phil, given your numbers on deads. I'd go for at least 24kg on your db press, I'm pressing that at the min and my dead numbers are no where near yours.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on deads phil. As mark says no straps until you absolutely need them I still dead with out straps at the moment


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys!

I'm hoping I won't need to db press much, only really do that when no spot plus feeling bit tired. Less worry of dropping a db than 60kg bar on me!

Deads wise I'm not touching straps! My grips getting better and better and I'm hoping that continues... My theory is if I can't hold it I shouldn't be trying to lift it so back and arms grow equally.

That may not be true but works in my head so I'll stick with it  cheers for encouragement!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good work mate really good weights on deads but gar2405 is right your deads are high compared to your other lifts as mark said are you under lifting on the others you bad boy


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

My current PB in each compound

Dead 10 x 100

Squat 10 x 75 (think I could do 80-85)

Bench 10 x 60 (scared to push without a spotter)

Wide grip pull ups -10 off body weight

Dips 10 x body weight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good going mate i know what you mean about bench tho i nearly killed mysefl in the bedroom with a barbell and decided to get a lev system so if i dropped it i would still have a neck mate, does your gym have a rack you could push bench on it without worrying about the bar falling then im not sure what facilities your gym has without looking over journal bud ,also worth getting some weight on the dips if you can do body weight too but all going well bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

philb125 said:


> My current PB in each compound
> 
> Dead 10 x 100
> 
> ...


phil what is ur body weight, are benching near ur body weight


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

69kg body weight so getting close meek


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't you just ask someone around you for a spot mate?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry phil thought you where heavier than that, teach me to read fully but still good lifting mate especially deads at 154lbs


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

philb125 said:


> 69kg body weight so getting close meek


well bud that is gr8 lifting mate 9kg of your body weight for benching is gr8 bud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Well done phil your doing great mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lads that's really encouraging!

I'm cutting bf at moment on reduced carbs so once I'm back from holybobs hoping can put bit extra on and really see numbers start pushing up!

Thanks again all


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Phil is your avi a recent pic? I would be eating like a horse if I was you not cutting up bodyfat. You don't exactly look the podgy type, good numbers btw


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Fairly recent I'd say I'm bigger now but only slightly, just trying to lose belly really for a holiday!

When I get back I'll add on brown / basmati rice, wholemeal bread and whole meal pasta.

Right now my only carbs are from sweet potato, broccoli, salad or build and recover (few grams in pro 6 / whey) too.

When I'm all tanned I'll get new pic


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In my opinion you are at the size that should eat as much as you can cleanly and train hard... Do a fair amount if cardio and you will grow!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers I will when I'm back in few weeks, I currently eat / have 7 meals a day approx.

Typical day

60g whey shake, few almonds

Train

Build and recover or 3-4 eggs scrambled

Chicken breast and sweet potato/salad

Chicken breast and sweet potato/salad

Tub low fat cottage cheese

Cod fillet and peas/broccoli

Pro 6

Making gains still and weight stable, bf dropping t shirts getting tighter.

When I get back though I'll be re introducing oats to morning shake, rice, pasta, bread, odd cheat meal lol

I also will get back on liquid fury...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would phil eat well and eat clean and you'll grow. I am


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs this morning and one down to splitting leg and back is certainly feel it in back when squatting a few days after deads.

Squats

40kg wu x 10

75kg x 10

77.5kg x 10 pb

77.5kg x 10

Cable calf raise off box for extra ROM

3 x 15 x 42.5kg PB

Lunges (knee hurt for first two sets)

2 x 10 x 9kg db

10 x 8kg db

Legs felt pumped for first time, not normal jelly but solid. Could get used to this


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good wok phil on the pb. It's great dpi a separate leg day isn't it?

You ever thought about adding some leg curls in there ?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What's dpi?

Leg curls, seated press, both considered.... On a separate day now feels like could do more.

But when I combine with back, that's a whole different ball game!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

philb125 said:


> What's dpi?
> 
> Leg curls, seated press, both considered.... On a separate day now feels like could do more.
> 
> But when I combine with back, that's a whole different ball game!


Dpi is a predictive text **** up lol. Bloody iPhone.

I would alway recommend doing legs on there own if you can after all it is half your body. I do shoulders on My leg day and by the time I come to shoulders I'm nackered hence why I'm adding in a separate day for shoulders.

I wouldn't bother with seated press as your doing squats.

But I would add leg curls ad possibly leg extensions aswell buddy.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not sure which one I like / dislike out of curls and extensions... One of them doesn't like my little legs  but other I quite enjoy!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats excellent, keep it up and keep pushing those PB's. Love that feeling on legs


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do which one you feel most comfortable with matey


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers mark!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been feeling bit off colour since Monday so haven't been eating well and not trained until today. Tried to recoup my chest session in legs one and v core abs too! Big mistake I'm dying lol

20 mins abs class

Bench

10 x 60kg x 3

Squats

80 x 10 pb (felt weeeek after that)

60 x 10 (partner had on bar and I needed break)

70 x 10 slow and controlled

Cable Calf raises off box

42.5kg x 15

2 x 50kg x 15 pb

Dips

3 x 10 x body weight

Lunges

3 x 10 x 9kg db

Flies off ball super set after lunges

3 x 10 x 9kg

Leg extensions

10 x 40

10 x 45

10 x 50

Shattered!!!!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Knackered reading that mate! Squats are exhausting! And lunges too lol hate it when your walking along and your leg just goes to jelly the next day or two


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was craving build and recover afterwards.... Going away Sunday so had to get my session caught up!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Last training session before Bulgaria. Head wasn't really in it. That or deads killed me off.

Deads

60 x 10 wu

90 x 10

2 x 100 x 10

Wide grip pull up

1 x 10 x -10kg

2 x 10 - 15

Real struggle not sure why!!

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 30 kg

Barbel curls

3 x 10 x 22kg

Dips off bench

3 x 20

Db curls

3 x 10 x 10

French curl

3 x 15 x 16kg

Think I'll find gym out there!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on your pb mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers mate, after I'd done 100kg on deads last week thought has to do again today although wasn't feeling it. Sapped strength big time. Ah well if training was meant to be easy everyone would be doing it!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2x10 is still good going mate. Lifts like that will always take up a large portion of your energy given their importance.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Steady progress Phil.

Good work.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

sometimes we have days when it feels heavier, nothing to worry about, get rested and come back ready to move on


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good lifts phil well done on deads they are always a killer wether first exercise or last, i found i had more energy for the rest of my workout when i left them last this time around


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Off to Bulgaria for 11 nights this morning, hoping not too put too much weight on whilst over there but with lager 40p-£1 a pint could be a tough one!

Hoping can find a gym whilst out there! Most likely try and log on whilst out there too  something to do whilst sunbathing!!

Take care all!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Enjoy Phil!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Enjoy Phil.

I'm away myself soon and sadly I am also researching gyms in Paphos lol

Sent from my own little world


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoy you'r holiday mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lads!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not stopping, just a tan/progress pic lol

View attachment 3905


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking loads better mate nice bit of shape coming along there.

I would call that burnt rather then a tan lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

looking good phil But get a shave, that jordan who started that not shaving lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Doing good mate look like u got some good width to you,be good to see what you look like next year mate


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Really good thread , interesting to see your progress . Certainly inspired me to start my own journal . I think once you start logging your training for all to see it can give you the drive and pressure to make sure you dont miss any workouts . Cheers Jose


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you still under 70kg mate? Keep going the way you are and you will build easily, well done on the deads as well btw, wish my back would allow that right now! Some things I find mad are the exercises you do on the same day, it would drain me trying to lift proper heavy on squats and shoulder press on the same day. Hope you keep up the progress now your back!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys, back from Bulgaria cheers for comments!

I managed to squeeze two sessions in out there one on chest and one on back. Back at gym Monday and really looking forward to it.

Got chatting to guy out there into training who came to gum with me, he was about my height just 4 stone heavier all muscle. Needles to say put me through paces!!!










There's me slightly less posing and slightly less pink


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicely tanned there mate hope you had a good one


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Was great cheers mate... Start to push it on now after break I'll order some mass I think. Maybe being back some carbs and see how much I can add but still fairly lean....

Over 100 threads to catch up on, think I'll have a look on here for few hours tomorrow! Glad to see at glance noones gone! Looking forward to catching up on here almost as much as getting back over the gym!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You may wanna take a look at the competition that's coming up on Monday could be right up your street bud


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

300 challenge? I'm sweating ****tails just reading it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No mate team drago team rocky ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=37000


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just had quick read and looks good but may be bit late for me. Plus not sure where I'd best fit.

Thinking nutritional side, although I'm clean I'm not anal or counting though so just not sure.

Posted on there see if it's too late just now!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not too late buddy u


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What team you suggest you know more about my progress than any lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's your decision buddy but your diet is the key IMO but so is training


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think diet is area I could do with hand in. I'm ok at eating clean and will powered but working out macros etc just not me!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Are you still under 70kg mate? Keep going the way you are and you will build easily, well done on the deads as well btw, wish my back would allow that right now! Some things I find mad are the exercises you do on the same day, it would drain me trying to lift proper heavy on squats and shoulder press on the same day. Hope you keep up the progress now your back!


Not weighed self but be shocked if anything above 10.5stone see Monday when at the gym


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not got to gym since returned from holiday, super busy at work, certainly deters me wanting to take another holiday!!!

Any how be back at it by Monday for team drago! Sups starting to arrive top up of pro 6 and bcaa.

Awaiting egg whites and barley. And then grocery shopping before time to get dedicated again!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Went to gym wanting to hit chest but training partner wanted to do legs.... So not wanting to disappoint I did both.

Wu rotator

Bench

3 x 10 x 60

Shoulder press db

1 x10 x 16

2 x 10 x 14

Squat

2 x 10 x 60 (did what he did)

1 x 10 x 70 (when he dropped to 50 had to go up a bit)

Super sets calf raises off box into dips

3 x 15 x 50 > 3 x 10 x body weight (may need a belt or learn to grip db with legs)

Db flies

3 x 10 x 12

Lunges db

1 x 10 x 10 (knee hurting dropped to 8)

2 x 10 x 8

Back home and into new supps

1 x kr Evo

3 x bcaa

50g b&r

50g pro6

Heaped tea spoon flax

View attachment 4114


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mate you need to bin off your training partner. He seems a Bit of a thorn in your side


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree with Jord.

I would LOVE a training partner as I feel it would help take things to that next level but it would have to be on my terms.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I only really train with him now on chest days as that's only one I'm worried about. Everything else I'm happy on my own.

He's good lad just but unreliable!

I like the competition and he certainly pushed me on to break 100 on deads and even 80 on squats. Just to p1ss him off 

There a few others at work wanting to get into it. I think newbies far better partners, they do as they are told lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye a nice ***** to load your weights and do as there told lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Ye a nice ***** to load your weights and do as there told lol


That's the one  they get three months experience and they want to start changing things I find.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not my greatest session, still trying to find right timings for new diet and training. Thinking need little more time as after an hour trying to train had headaches and food repeating on me.

Decided against bi and tri and will now add this in to a 4th day split with shoulders.

Back:

Deads

60wu x 10

90 x 10

2 x 95 x 10

Wide grip pull ups

5x bw > 5 x -10

2 x 10 x -10

Upper back rowing machine

3 x 10 x 30

Was glad to get in shower! Tomorrow I'll do shoulders, bi and tri.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would have a day on there own for shoulders.

Bring bis in with back as your bis are getting worked when you work you're back bud


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to add in with shoulders this week as already done back....

It was good session, left it 1.5 hrs after eating and felt loads better for it.

Seated db arnie press

3 x 10 x 16 (never got three sets of 16 out but usually do after bench)

Upright rows

3 x 10 x 30 pb (new exercise)

Standing Military press (smiths)

1 x 10 x 30

2 x 10 x 40 pb (new exercise)

Preacher curls

3 x 10 x 25

Db French curl

3 x 10 x 18 pb

Db curls

3 x 10 x 10

Dips off bench

3 x 20

Mega pump, never usually do shoulders or arms or wear a vest.... Can see why people do, ego boosting!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chest day:

First time just chest not really sure about exercises or volumes feedback welcomed!!!

Rotator wu

Bench:

2 x 10 x 62.5 pb

10 x 65 pb (failed at 9 but spotter insists didn't help much  )

Inc bench

10 x 50pb

2 x 10 x 40

Flat db flies

10 x 14 pb

2 x 10 x 12

Pressups off bench (feet elevated) to failure.

19, 12, 10

That's all folks!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good workout mate, have you tried dumbell pullovers try them i get a great pump from them and some chest dips too always worth throwing some sets in from time to time to mix it up , i normally do four exercises but if i feel i have more energy then i would do more but four is fine as you got the main ones covered i love chest dips though


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I love dips being smaller guy I love feeling of controlling my own body!!

But training partner didn't fancy them so swapped to the pressup.

Not sure what you mean by pullovers may look it up now.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff matey. Good to see the weights going up


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Now I'm on 4 split really gonna push separate parts / make sure I go up 1.25 each side every week.

Next weeks aims

65 bench

82.5 squat

102.5 dead

For at least one set of ten


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Think about smaller increments Phil or u ll plateau quickly without the extra rest..

Without that factor it changes everything.. 

I'm tactfully not saying Do less just slower progression.

Defintely only go for failure on last work set...

Have a ponder dude.. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cal I may have to buy the 0.5kg biscuits as smallest I have at the gym are 1.25kg but from all ive read (especially from you - which I take on board hugely) is to aim for 1kg a week.

Failing buying and taking to gym. I may aim for 1.25 every other week....


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok after reading aggression thread thought I'd step it up tonight! Toughest leg session I've ever done!

Squats

Wu 10 @ 40

3 x 10 @ 82.5 pb

Extensions (normally do x 10)

3 x 15 @ 40 (noises were made!!!)

Cable calf raises off box (normally x 15)

3 x 20 @ 50 (my poor little calfs)

Lunges db

15 @ 8

2 x 10 @ 8


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good on ya Phil.

You may well be walking funny for a few days after that


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I blame cal!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shoulders

All sets x 10 reps unless stated

Seated Db twisting press

3 x 18kg pb

Upright row on straight bar

3 x 30kg

Smiths mil press

2 x 42.5kg pb

40kg

Lat raises

3 x 6kg

Only shoulders today as hoping do bis with back tris with chest....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Get the military press in at the start on the oly bar if you can mate. It's a compound movement which takes a lot out of you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good man..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

If I had spotter there I'd go that way jord, my mil pres is on smiths so bit safer. The dumbbell presses not sure if I'd be confident enough lifting if not first. Used to need hand on 14s after benching first.

Maybe as I get more confidence I'll switch or see what it's like if have spotter!!

Only second shoulder session so still feeling way into it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Weights creeping up phil going well mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers mate just read yours and grimaced!!! Enjoying the gym right now. Plus spending more of my sessions there solo, getting used to pushing self on own. Only chest day I really try and go with training partner.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good going bud ive been stagnating i think for ages and not pushing hard enough your shoulder db press's are nearly the same as mine mate so you will be psuhing 20+ in no time, i love it on my own can really get focused


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I can really push db presses if first exercise. I'd prob drop back down a bit if mid routine.

I use smith mil press to kill me off after first few exercises.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Back session Wednesday

Wide grip pull ups unassisted

6, 6, 5 and 4

Deads

90 x10

100 x10

102.5 x 10 pb

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 35

Got called into work early after that so missing bis this week

Chest

Rotator warm up

Bench

10 x 40 wu

2 x 10 x 65

10 x 60

Inc bench

2 x 10 x 40

Inc bench flies db

10 x 14

10 x 12

Dips

3 x 10

Cable flies

3 x 10 x 7.5


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout phil


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers j! Trying to keep pushing it despite heat and work stress!

Looking forward to chilling out at weekend


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It is very hot Mate. Got to love it though


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> It is very hot Mate. Got to love it though


It raining up here lol good work phil mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great session look at those wide grips good going mate soon be 10's


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, wide grips easier before deads


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know mate either way they both hurt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha! I found it easier before deads but deads harder.... Guess there's no easy way out, no short cut home...

Sh1t almost went into team rocky mode then


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Haven't even finished the second week and PB's all over the place... Good stuff mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers parky! Knew I'd be wracking them up after holiday as was making good progress during carb deprivation. Plus now I'm on 4day can really push each part.

I hope it continues during the next 11 weeks 

Thanks again for help and support


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No worries mate. I think between you guys its a really good group all motivating each other. What is your split now?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Used to train 3 split of :

Legs:

Squats

Calf raises

Lunges

Chest/shoulders:

Bench

Db shoulder press

Dips

Flies

Back

Deads

Wide grips

Row machine upper

Now looking at splitting shoulders out and adding bi and tri

Shoulders:

Db press

Upright row

Mil press

Lat raises

Legs:

Squats

Extensions

Calf raises

Lunges

Chest tri

Bench

Inc flies

Dips

Flat flies or cable flies

French curl

Pull downs

Back bi

Deads

Wide grips

Upper back row

Preacher curls

Hammer curl

Narrow pull ups

Something like that still tweaking.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that the order of excercises phil ?

If so I'd put mili press first.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope you don't mind me having a tweak bud.

Used to train 3 split of :

Legs:

Squats

Lunges

Calf raise

Chest/shoulders:

Bench

Db shoulder press

Dips

Flies

Back

Deads

Wide grips

Row machine upper

Now looking at splitting shoulders out and adding bi and tri

Shoulders:

Mil press

Db press

Upright row

Lat raises

Legs:

Squats

Lunges

Extensions

Calf raises

Chest tri

Bench

Dips

Inc fly

Pulldown

French curl

Back bi

Deads

Wide grips

Upper back row

Seated inc bi curl

Hammer curl

Something like that still tweaking.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not at all big man! Volume looks better I think if I'm on own ill stick to db press first with lighter mill press following it but if with someone spotting go big on mil press....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

philb125 said:


> Not at all big man! Volume looks better I think if I'm on own ill stick to db press first with lighter mill press following it but if with someone spotting go big on mil press....


I do single arm DB presses - then behind the neck mili press. I completely agree with Jordan in principle (i.e. do the big compounds first) but on that one occasion I think both exercises are compounds. Though I'd change this up if my gym had better shoulder pressing racks. I used to do the reverse (i.e. what Jordan suggested) at my gym in Norway.

Agree on the volume too. I train 4x a week if I can but never long than 50mins and 5 exercises


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers guys!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

First time at gym this week and loved it!

Chest:

Rotator warm up

Bench

[email protected]

2 x [email protected] pb

Db inc bench

[email protected] pb new exercise

2 x [email protected]

Inc flies

3 x [email protected]

Dips

3 x 10

Cable flies

3 x [email protected]

Rope pull downs tri

40, 30, 30 not sure weight as did in between cables

Ten press ups to kill off chest.

Jacuzzi and sauna


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Seeing the PBs flying in mate looking good. Bench is creeping up nicely aswell.

One thing kill of chest before doing tris buddy. And I'd go for two exercises at the end for tris same as me. Tri pullover and tri push down/skullcrushers?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers fella! I rushed tris tonight as training partners not into it!

I did have 77.5 on bar at one point but realised after two it was heavy (was last set and mistake we didn't spot 5's on bar!)

Good session though! Eating carbs and eating well seem to be very good in terms of gains!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mate you need to bin you're training partner off. Everytime he's letting your training down.

I train on my own and it's the best way IMO.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

philb125 said:


> Cheers fella! I rushed tris tonight as training partners not into it!
> 
> I did have 77.5 on bar at one point but realised after two it was heavy (was last set and mistake we didn't spot 5's on bar!)
> 
> Good session though! Eating carbs and eating well seem to be very good in terms of gains!


That Parky guy seems to know what he's doing...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Indeed parky!! I popped out for mates birthday drinks tonight and found self ordering a mackerel salad just to stay on diet 

Jord I do train alone 3 of 4 sessions just chest day really I need helping hand on.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah right ok matey


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gym packed tonight, really hate peak times! Throughs me right off my stride.

Mixed up order back day

Wide grip pull ups

10, 9>1 and 8>2

> denotes someone helping by pushing knees slightly. Well happy with that as most I've done unassisted.

Deads

10 x 100

10 x 105 pb

10 x 100

105 nearly killed me back down to 100 especially if deads not first up! Wow felt sick, went cold, dizzy.... Not sure if should learn to love or if should have had sugar or something any how...

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 35

Left gym still feeling off and couldn't wait for build and recover!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads coming on nice matey


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah Good going phil, i know the feeling of nearly fainting lol not nice but you feel youve done the exercise justice afterwards.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think deads either first or last... Can't have them mid session.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shoulders, with bit bi and tri built in.

Warm up rotators

Db seated shoulder press

[email protected] pb

2 x [email protected]

Upright rows

3 x [email protected]

Smith seated mil press

[email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected]

2 x 10 @6kg

Dips off bench

3 x 20

Seated db curls

3 x [email protected]


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well done phill, keep it going


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seated shoulder press creeping up there mate very nice


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks lads!!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

New extreme order today:

Pro 6 in choc and in vanilla

Extreme mass in vanilla

Never tried mass going to add it to pro6 on morning.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats the vanilla like? ive recently tried the summder strawberry that was okay not as nice as choc though


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never tried, strawberry is ok in pro 6 I like to mix it with build and recover if I miss a meal (or if hungover) so matches with my strawberry build and recover.,

Never tried mass but here great things about vanilla and will mix it with pro 6 morning shake on work out days. Well that's plan but if anyone more scientific can add any input (where is my inspirational dictator I mean leader) then that's cool.

Just think I'm gaining really well and may be opportunity to trial mass. I'm only tiny in weight even though feel like growing still sub 70kg. I'm not hung up on it but think 100g scoop in mornings easier to get in than 50g oats or rice.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Worst session had in while, just couldn't get into it, gym being refurbed and one bench out of use so busy...

Had to start on dips

10,10,10

Bench

[email protected] pb too heavy after dips

[email protected]

2 x [email protected]

Inc db bench

3 x 10 @ 22

Inc flies

[email protected]

2 x [email protected]

Swim to cool off....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> whats the vanilla like? ive recently tried the summder strawberry that was okay not as nice as choc though


Vanilla Pro-6 is probably the best flavour, nice & creamy.

Phil - you part of team Drago? Not so sure PP will be down with the Mass, especially if you're already gaining fairly well. Remember, adding weight for the sake of adding weight is pretty pointless and just means you'll have to strip it back off afterwards.

Saying that, the Mass is freeeekin' awesome!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea I am on drago side. Heard good things about vanilla fudge so gave it a go. Not planning on using excessively just to add to morning shakes on training days. I'm not great at adding lots of food.... So just wanted another option in cupboard just incase.

I have vanilla pro 6 now too  idea is to do vanilla shakes in mornings of training .


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

hes on drago hes a winnner


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Loz! Inspirational you are fella!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

wheres these week four pics i want a perv


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sunday is week 4 so do I take sat or Sunday??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im really looking forward to pooeple photos as the months go by really intersting seeing progress from all of us


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Me too! I'll try posting tonight!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Legs day,

Gym being redeveloped so heaving and cramped.

Squats 3 x 10 x 80

Extensions 3 x 10 x 40

Calf raises 3 x 15 x 40

Lunges 3 x 10 x 10

Far too busy, back to AM training from now on.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I much prefer 6am training but my training partner can't do earlys, we usually save chest and shoulder days to train together. I never need a spot on back or legs


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Same here BJ don't normally do the 5-6pm thing but went today and was mayhem.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shoulders:

Rotator cuff wu

Db seated mil press:

3 x 10 x 20kg

Upright rows:

3 x 10 x 30kg

Standing barbel mil press

3 x 10 x 30kg

Lat raises

3 x 10 x 6kg


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you tried seated raises mate? I've been doing them lately, so much better IMO. No way of throwing the body into it!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Seated lat raises? I'll give it a go next week! Cheers for tip


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try Bent over lat raises too bud i always try and do a mixture of front side and bent over raises give the delts a real good working or if you have trouble with back do them chest down on a incline bench too


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Back session:

Deads

3 x 10 x 100

Wide grip pull ups

8, 6, 4 - really struggled on these today deads took it out of me

Upper back row machine

3 x 10 x 35kg

Seated db curls

3 x 10 x 12kg

Have nice weekend all!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice deads Phil, you've come a long way already.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers dorsey loving new aviator!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok week off but back on it now!

Chest and tris

Trained alone so bit worried about bench, no spot plus feel my ROM / form suffered as got up to 70kg so dropped down

Flat bench

[email protected]

Inc DB bench :

[email protected]

Inc DB flies:

[email protected] 12kg

Dips:

[email protected]

French curls DB:

[email protected]

Dips off bench:

3x20


----------

